# Add a fan to your fog chiller!



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

I know there are numerous threads here about various fog chiller designs, but I don't know that there are any discussing "powering" these things. I've never liked one aspect of the vortex chiller - that there is seemingly A LOT of fog just hanging out in there after a pulse, and it just dribbles out. On a whim I added a small pc fan powered by a wall wart to the intake tube within the cooler and the results are kind of amazing. I need to do a little better job of securing it but I just used two screws and a wire for experimenting purposes. Pic below of how I did it and a quick pic I snapped the other night. The chiller had four of those frozen water bottles in it that night - not just one. Both of my foggers are cheap 400w models.

I converted my other chiller to the dryer hose type and I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to integrate it into that design. I know you don't want the fan near the exit as it swirls the fog and it won't rest. This is essentially creating a pressure differential within the chiller to pull and then push it out.

Have others tried this?


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll copy/paste a reply I made in the Tutorials forum:

Go get one of these puppies!

View attachment 380761


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Inductor-4-in-In-Line-Duct-Fan-DB204/100073963


For the weaker fog machines, these fans help wonderfully. Here's why. The expansion of fog is a positive-pressure change, inside your chiller. However, only for as long as the fogger is pumping fog! Once these weaker fog machines run out of heat and have to cycle off, that re-heating phase is no longer keeping a positive pressure and forcing air into the chiller. That lets the fog stop flowing, and you have a static system. No. Mo. Flo.

So if you install one of these inline duct fans right after the fogger before the cooling chamber of the chiller, it keeps the air flowing! The fan, not the fogger, is the source of positive air pressure change inside the chiller. Even if the fogger stops, you're moving fog through the chiller.

It's a $30 fix, along with some foil tape. It even helps when you have a super-duper 1300-watt fogger. I want to state, that I have not tried using just a simple computer chassis fan, which if you find one with a significant CFM rating, could probably do the same job, with low voltage. I went with this duct fan, because they can handle dust and debris and are reasonably robust. If you have an old computer, and can gut it for the chassis fans, then by all means go for it. Free is best!

But you should put that fan of yours at the input end where you aim your fogger.


----------



## tdj7777 (Oct 3, 2016)

What CFM rating is the fan you're using?


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no idea. It's just an old computer chassis fan. I'm one of those guys that cuts cords off of broken appliances and throws them in a box for later. I haven't had to build a computer in a few years but I have a box of this type of stuff from when I used to be into that too. These fans come in handy sometimes for stuff. I have one strapped to the side of a laser light thing to help it run cooler. I have another one in the back of a media cabinet that runs through a whole house fan thermostat to keep the media cabinet at a reasonable temperature. Should extend the life of the PS3, modem, router, and other components in there for very little cost.
I had looked at the duct fan at HD but they are $30 which crosses my cheapskate threshold.
I'll probably play around with it and see if at the intake works better next year, but for now everything is put away in the shed.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Great idea! I have dozens of those computer muffin fans. I'm so doing this for next Halloween, thanks for the idea.


----------



## sbrooks (Feb 6, 2015)

you could put a Y at the In flow side of chiller, let fog flow through the straight side of the y and add the fan blows into the other side of y with both blowing into chiller
down side is the ice will melt faster pros is it will push fog further


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

I can tell you with 100% certainty that forced-air is the way to go. Last year I perfected my chiller/distribution setup. Took a while to work out the bugs but now it never gets clogged, and doesn't matter which way the wind blows, the lawn is always covered with dense low lying fog. Ill be posting a full tutorial this weekend with diagrams.


----------



## Janhaus (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking forward to it Korax!


----------



## MrJustinWheeler (Oct 4, 2017)

Also interested to see how this works out. I have the parts bought the start my chiller and distribution network this weekend. I just cant make up my mind on how I want to do it. I'm trying to push fog from one machine to two entirely different places. Looking forward to any tips you can share.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Are you doing anything to protect it from moisture...definitely a great idea. I have several of those old fans around too and would like to give this a shot. Mine are 1000 watt foggers. Do you all think this will make a difference with these? Just goes to show ya...scavenge and keep! Throw nothing away...well, to a point.


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

I just posted part 1 of my tutorial, waiting for approval before I can add any more to it


----------

